
Why Hoon - jashkenas
https://urbit.org/blog/why-hoon/
======
throwaway8879
I've tried to get into urbit a few times over the last couple of years. The
jargon and the pretense-esoteric nature of it always causes friction, even
while trying to read the docs. May it's just not for me.

------
bronzejaguar
Love it!

